# Table Construction Question



## k2ldc10 (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm looking to build a train table in my garage, which will raise and lower from the rafters. It will be used for O guage Lionel trains. I initially built it using 2x3's and shelving boards I had. The table is 5 1/2' by 9', and it ended up being pretty heavy. So, before I get into doing the layout, I'm thinking I need to lighten up the table. I've read about using foam boards, but have some questions.

1. How think should the foam boards be?
2. What kind of sub-structure / frame should I use? I've seen one person use metal, and I've also seen the foam applied to thin plywood.
3. Any other considerations I need to take into account?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

k2ldc10 said:


> I'm looking to build a train table in my garage, which will raise and lower from the rafters. It will be used for O guage Lionel trains. I initially built it using 2x3's and shelving boards I had. The table is 5 1/2' by 9', and it ended up being pretty heavy. So, before I get into doing the layout, I'm thinking I need to lighten up the table. I've read about using foam boards, but have some questions.
> 
> 1. How think should the foam boards be?
> 2. What kind of sub-structure / frame should I use? I've seen one person use metal, and I've also seen the foam applied to thin plywood.
> 3. Any other considerations I need to take into account?



There is a thread on site of exactly what your looking for. 
light weight too.
but I can't find it. 
I was just looking at it yesterday (A couple hrs ago) too.

TJ? do you know where it is. the one with the rope and pulleys?
Anyone?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You can pick up just about anything with the right leverage.
This layout is built out of 3/4" X 6" framing 1/2" ply top and is 20 feet long and 10 feet wide weighed at least 250lbs and went to the roof of my shop 12 feet up every day with rope and pulleys. 2 weeks later I bought a winch from Harbor Freight and made it electric. Minimal cost and parts were from home depot. Can't upload the videos on here. Still of layout.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Big Ed, 
Was it building the S-capades?
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5313
He has a rope lift set up on his layout.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Guys,

Yes, I think the S-Capades thread would be a great example for what K2LDC is considering. It's a very light setup.

You can build the gridwork out of aluminum L (or angle) extrusions ... bolted connections. I'd suggest frames on approx 18" centers (a little closer than in that link). 2" foam alone should provide plenty of panel stiffness to support the trains. Just don't pound on it in any local area.

Read through my comments in that link re: the pulley lifting geometry layout ... it's important that all pull cables lift at exactly the same rate.

If for some reason you need a "deck" (or layout board) that needs to be stronger / stiffer than the 2" foam itself, you can consider laminating a sandwich of 3/16" or 1/4" plywood, 2" foam, and 3/16" or 1/4" plywood. Use foam-friendly adhesive (like a Liquid Nails product made for foam). The resulting panel stiffness will be surprising stiff and strong, yet still rather light.

TJ


----------



## k2ldc10 (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks for all the info. Yes, the S-capades link is appropriate. I was given that link a few month ago. I didn't see in that thread anything that said how thick the foam was, thus this thread. I wasn't sure if with the weight of O gauge, I should do 2 inch foam, and if that by itself with some light metal framing would be adequate. I also see last night for the first time someone mention sandwiching foam between plywood.

I was also looking to redo my layout using foam on top for ease of creating valleys for a bridge to go over.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

NIMT.COM said:


> Big Ed,
> Was it building the S-capades?
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5313
> He has a rope lift set up on his layout.



Yes that is it.


----------



## k2ldc10 (Nov 28, 2010)

If I do just foam, how do I secure the track to the foam?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You can use latex caulk to secure it to the foam.


----------

